# Can't post in old threads



## Doughboy (May 30, 2009)

Why can't I post in this thread?http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/old-threads/some-aviation-pictures-art-15312.html Or any other thread in the old thread forum?


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2009)

They are there for a reason. They are old and not to be restarted or have been replaced with newer threads on the same subject. What is your interest in that thread anyway?


----------



## Doughboy (May 30, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> They are there for a reason. They are old and not to be restarted or have been replaced with newer threads on the same subject. What is your interest in that thread anyway?


I just wanted to say great paintings.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2009)

They were copied with tracing paper over someone else's painting, hardly great work...


----------



## Doughboy (May 31, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> They were copied with tracing paper over someone else's painting, hardly great work...


Oh.


----------

